# Any help appreciated



## travellingenigma (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi There
We have had our one go at IVF, just before the 40 yr old cut off under NHS rules. 

I realise we cannot have another IVF with NHS funding, but as we were fast tracked to IVF as we had no apparent fertility problems, does anybody have any personal experience of seeking fertility help under the NHS, such as say Clomid etc. Does the cut off mean you get no funding whatever with regard to fertility or is it specific to IVF.

Also it may sound silly but what is TTC?

Many Thanks


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi travellingenigma, and welcome to FF 

I would go to your doctor and have a word with them, they might give you some tests and maybe clomid.

As for the TTC (try to conceive), this might help you 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,202/

Good Luck and I hope your dream comes true very soon 

Jo
x x x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi there
we never discussed it per se as at the time I was about 37, but it was only mentioned to me that IVF would not be funded after age 40.  
PCTs vary as to what they will give, so it may be that yours offers other treatments or at least drugs for treatment.

Best of luck,
Claire x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I went for first tx just before I was 40. Consultant said no fast track and so by time tx would have come I was over 40 and not eligible. I asked about them paying at least for the drugs but it was a no ( even to the pessaries!). We are now on our last try as money dried up. This time I am taking other drugs ( eg steriods and clexane) that are not just IVF drugs and they won't even fund these. It's so unfair as if I had another health issue that required them, they's have to.
I know each PCT is different but I think it all stinks!! I feel that I'm being penalised just because I was a late starter.. not my fault Mr Right did not come around till I was in my late 30's!
Sorry for the rant!
Bright Eyes


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Couldn't agree with you more hun - it took me a long time to find Mr Right too - and for him to be ready to have a family with me - and it wasn't my age that caused the fertility probs though it didn't help!

I was lucky (well kind of, no free cycle for me as over age 35) but I had drugs funded for 3 self funded cycles until age 40.  Managed to do it on my third and last drug-funded cycle.

Claire x


----------



## Sam1934 (Aug 4, 2008)

Know what you mean about the funding.  We were TTC for 3 years and naively thought there couldn't possibly be a problem.  Went to dr just b4 40th b'day.  He sent me for scan which took 3 months for appoint. to come through by which time I was over 40 and they saw a cyst on my ovary which had to be operated on b4 I could go any further.

Phoned PCT to find out if we could be funded for at least 1 try but was told I had to be 39 or under.  When I explained I was 39 when I 1st went to dr I was told that I had to actually be 39 or under at time of tx and that as chances of success over 40 were very slim PCT did not want to waste money.  

I then asked dr if he could fund the drugs at least but was told he couldn't do that.  I've worked for 20 years and paid into the nhs system.  I know this isn't life threatening but I feel the least they could do was fund the drugs.  At the clinic the nurse was shocked at how much the drugs are and said the drug companies were raking it in.

Sorry that's my rant.

Sam1934


----------



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello - As far as I'm aware there is an age limit for IVF but, if eligible, you could still have IUI. Perhaps you could ask your Dr?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi, thought i would post here as im in same situation at the moment, currently on 2nd cycle of ivf self funded. What angers me most of all through this is that my friend who is 42 has gynea problems but they will not consider hysto as according to cons she is still of child bearing age! So why the hell will they not consider nhs funded ivf for over 40's? it makes me so angry sometimes.

There feel better now!!! 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------

